# Abidec and sick!



## katy1310

Hello

Does Abidec make anyone else's LO sick? Sophie is sick absolutely every time we give her it. Well it might be the other one that's doing it too (citron?) but it's always yellow! 

For a while after we got her home we found it was fine if we did her vitamins then her bath then her feed. In the hospital she got it right before a feed and was always sick but when we got home, giving her the 10 minute break in between seemed to work but now it's started again. 

Some nights she is sick while in the bath, other nights she's ok till I start dressing her but I can go through up to 3 vests and 3 babygros before she finally stops! 

She is still being sick quite a lot after her feeds...some days it seems like a whole bottle, other days it's a mouthful now and again and some days she's hardly sick at all. But the days when she is sick definitely outnumber the ones when she isn't. This morning looks like it's going to be one of those days - I'm covered, she's covered....the amount of washing is unbelievable! 

Anyone got any thoughts on the vitamins - does it make any difference when you give them, ie with a feed or without etc?


----------



## AP

Made a difference to us. When we got to our 6 months corrected check up at neonatal, we were taken off the sytron but they told us to try our best still with the abidec.

Im afraid she has NEVER kept it down since and we gave up :(


----------



## Laura2919

Chloe had to have it and Jaycee didnt. 
She was sick with it and her sick was always orange but it wasnt straight after her abidec but the doctor put it down to her milk because it was thick, they were on Nutriprem2! 
Abidec is awful cos it stains everything!
We used to give Chloe it with before a bottle of milk and the doctor suggested trying it when she doesnt need milk and giving her the syringe down the side of her mouth between her gums to she has to swallow it as she cant bite down and it worked.. she was better at it but she came off of it when she was 4 months old.


----------



## katy1310

I wish Sophie could come off them! I seriously doubt she is actually getting much of it anyway because it always pretty much comes straight back up again, thin and yellow just like the stinky abidec! 

So many of her babygros have to get treated with Vanish before they go in the wash, lol!

It's crazy, I can empty her laundry bin and wash her stuff then by the end of bath time it's full again just with babygros, vests, bibs and her towel from that one dose of vitamins.

We have always given it by syringe into the sides of her mouth. 

xx


----------



## AP

I think theres only so much you can do. :shrug: we did it side of the mouth too. We've threw in in food, washed it down with juice but naaaaaaaaa its no happening lol


----------



## TwoBumps

Can you see if you can change the vitamins? Mine were on Dalivit and I put it in their milk and it never made them sick. Might be worth asking!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Don't tell our Paediatrician, but Andrew hasn't taken his Abidec (and the other two bottles of stuff) for over six months now - I got fed up with the vomiting too.


----------



## Dona

I used to give Archie his in the middle of when his next feed was due. So if he was on four hrly feeds I would give him it on hr two. It stopped it for us.


----------



## katy1310

Dona said:


> I used to give Archie his in the middle of when his next feed was due. So if he was on four hrly feeds I would give him it on hr two. It stopped it for us.

I'll try that thanks Dona - although I think she may be having a growth spurt at the moment as she's suddenly been getting hungry after 2-3 hours rather than 4 yesterday and today!!


----------

